# Next Welsh Meet - Swansea?



## Gromit (May 27, 2009)

At the last meet William and Debs asked me if I'd go to Swansea if they arranged a meet there.

Which I have taken to mean that William and Debs are arranging the next meet. Nice one guys. Cheers.

But seriously, if we did a Swansea meet would people be upto it? I don't want to be the only one to turn up.

I suggest a nice idea would be a picnic in the Singleton park on a nice sunny summer day. We could even go boating on the boating lake maybe?
Alternative indoor venue in reserve in case the weather is horrid.

Suggesting a daytime meet to give people the option to head back in the day or stay into the evening.


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2009)

do you seriously think that people from Cardiff who don't go out in Cardiff when they say they are going out to Cardiff will go out in Swansea??? 

clue - bob and not a


----------



## Gromit (May 27, 2009)

ddraig said:


> do you seriously think that people from Cardiff who don't go out in Cardiff when they say they are going out to Cardiff will go out in Swansea???
> 
> clue - bob and not a


 
Dunno if we don't ask. Hence why I'm asking. /shrugs

Well they go out in Cardiff all the time so there is not the same lure as there is to an outing in a stunningly exotic new location such as *cough* Swansea.

Plus if they've booked their train tickets in advance to save cash they are less likely to waste em.

Hopefully what we'd lose in Cardiff members not turning up we'd gain in Swansea members turning up.

/reaching


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2009)

fair enough!

you're a glutton for it tho
good luck


----------



## 1927 (May 27, 2009)

Marius, I guess we will be in Swansea next season at some point, we could all meet at a bar near the Liberty!!

Seriously tho I wouldn't mind popping down to Jackland for a few bevvies.


----------



## Gromit (May 27, 2009)

1927 said:


> Marius, I guess we will be in Swansea next season at some point, we could all meet at a bar near the Liberty!!


 
I didn't make it last season. 
Bloody work commitments meant I couldn't get out of work early enough to catch the stupidly early bubble buses.

Still twas a blessing in disguise.


----------



## softybabe (May 27, 2009)

Marius said:


> At the last meet William and Debs asked me if I'd go to Swansea if they arranged a meet there.
> 
> Which I have taken to mean that William and Debs are arranging the next meet. Nice one guys. Cheers.
> 
> ...





love your enthusiasm though


----------



## Snorkelboy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd be there


----------



## berniedicters (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd come to a meet in Swansea, assuming it didn't clash with all my other commitments. And, with a sort-of-relative (partner's eldest) in town, I wouldn't even need to worry about getting a train home afterwards...

Bring it on!




Gromit said:


> Hopefully what we'd lose in Cardiff members not turning up we'd gain in Swansea members turning up.
> 
> /reaching



And - who knows? - perhaps even people from even further West?

*wonders who else there might be from West of Swansea*


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2009)

right, okok i will go to shitty city  i mean lovely Swansea 
as long as no one grasses me up for being from Cardiff/Llanelli and support the bluebirds  and defends me when i'm found out! 

at least i know there will be lovely peeps there


----------



## Gromit (Jun 5, 2009)

agnesdavies said:


> *wonders who else there might be from West of Swansea*



There once was a man from Pembroke
Who might have once had a look
But not to be sore
He don't post anymore
and i can't think of any more limerick lines


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, if it was a big enough meet I could ferry a few urbs from Cardiff and back, seeing as I don't drink.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 5, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Well, if it was a big enough meet I could ferry a few urbs from Cardiff and back, seeing as I don't drink.



What a star!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 5, 2009)

Only if the Welsh girls come too


----------



## Gromit (Jun 5, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> Only if the Welsh girls come too



Its just a meet not an orgy. Oh wait sorry i misread what you meant, i hope.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2009)

make betty promise i dare ya!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 5, 2009)

It would be nice to see her there. And all the other Welsh ladies of course.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2009)

nice to see her anywhere! heh  
ooh u editer! ai all themn all


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2009)

Woah why haven't I seen this before. Thanks for the heads up Gromit! 

Well I'm already here so I'm up for it def. in the night! Day is depending when....cos I work on a Saturdays (BOOO) and twill be difficult trying to get that day off for a while (til end of August) becos of staff holidays.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 5, 2009)

I'd like to visit the locale of Swansea of course  (Being a travelling sorta person  )


----------



## softybabe (Jun 5, 2009)

Gromit said:


> And all the other Welsh ladies of course.


 well... that's told me


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 10, 2009)

My suggestion, as nothing specific's come up as an idea yet ...

*The Swansea Bay Beer Festival* (official Chairwoman/Queen : festivaldeb  )

Some point over Thursday 27th to Saturday 29th August (leading up to Aug Bank Holiday weekend)

Brangwyn Hall, Swansea.

Many excellent and unusual ales and ciders available at reasonable prices.

I'm not on here too much at the moment, my home PC's screwed right now, I'm in the library. But think it over folks!


----------



## berniedicters (Jun 10, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> My suggestion, as nothing specific's come up as an idea yet ...
> 
> *The Swansea Bay Beer Festival* (official Chairwoman/Queen : festivaldeb  )
> 
> Some point over Thursday 27th to Saturday 29th August (leading up to Aug Bank Holiday weekend)


Assuming we don't suddenly find ourselves on holiday in Brittany around then (it's on the cards, but not most likely contender), that sounds brilliant to me. Wow, an Urban meet *and* real ale. Yum.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2009)

I come back from Netherlands on the 26th! 

Is it in the days mostly or night too? No way will my boss let me off any days cos I'll have just come back as mentioned above (I've got most of August off ) then have booked time off in Sept. for Brighton!! So.....

I'm here though and would love to meet up one (or several heh) of those nights with ya bunch of buggers


----------



## berniedicters (Jun 10, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I come back from Netherlands on the 26th!
> 
> Is it in the days mostly or night too? No way will my boss let me off any days cos I'll have just come back as mentioned above (I've got most of August off ) then have booked time off in Sept. for Brighton!! So.....
> 
> I'm here though and would love to meet up one (or several heh) of those nights with ya bunch of buggers


Open until 11pm each and every day 

http://www.swanseabayfestival.com/index.cfm?articleid=28763


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2009)

Cool. If that's what we all decide to do I can make it 

Cider mmmmmm....


----------



## berniedicters (Jun 10, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Cool. If that's what we all decide to do I can make it
> 
> Cider mmmmmm....


I'll bring along some of me homebrewed, then, too. If there's any left


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 10, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Cool. If that's what we all decide to do I can make it
> 
> Cider mmmmmm....



Yay I am up for this...same here cant do days as I have the kids but can arrange a sitter for an eve 

And mmm cider indeed


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 16, 2009)

Is this definitely happening? Wouldn't mind meeting a bunch of urbs. 

Not too keen on cider mind, poofs drink that.


----------



## berniedicters (Jun 16, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Is this definitely happening? Wouldn't mind meeting a bunch of urbs.
> 
> Not too keen on cider mind, poofs drink that.



*looks at pint of homebrewed cider currently in other fist*

*tries experimental "I'm a little teapot" gesture*

*glares in a determinedly heterosexual manner*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 16, 2009)

agnesdavies said:


> *looks at pint of homebrewed cider currently in other fist*
> 
> *tries experimental "I'm a little teapot" gesture*
> 
> *glares in a determinedly heterosexual manner*



Just a lil windup, all my mates drink that piss. I can't handle my pop anyways so who am I to judge eh?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2009)

I would say yes it's def. happening. 



Pear cider is my fav.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 16, 2009)

My joke about cider is quickly backtracking, as I am a fan of strawberry cider. Love getting my mates already at the bar to get me some, followed by funny looks from fellow punters when he pipes the question. 

Dunno If I can come.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2009)

Make ya mind up.  We won't make you drink (much) cider


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry for my indecisivness, I should be able to make it. Just the one day or are some of you staying the night? That's a whole different kettle of fish for me.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2009)

Was teasing you hence the  

I live here so will be about in the night if it's that Beer Festival we go to.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 19, 2009)

I have never been to Swansea. This would be a good opportunity.

But I'm only going if Clair and Strumpet are definitely coming!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2009)

See above Maggot 



I didn't know where else to put this but I just saw Tom Jones on Glasto singing Green Green Grass Of Home and it made my spine tingle


----------



## berniedicters (Jul 3, 2009)

It's becoming quite important that I figure out what gives on the meet front.

Thing is, a mate from Brizzle is planning on coming over that weekend, which is starting to make the Friday look like a much better option...cos that way I can get them to come over, join in on Friday, then we'll all head West on Saturday...

So do we know what the score is yet, meetup-wise?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 4, 2009)

We need someone decisive to make a decision.   Friday, or Saturday is good for me. Beer festival-wise Friday is probably better as some of the beer might have run out by saturday.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 4, 2009)

I was all ready to say yes we'll drive over and see you, until you decided to meet at a _beer festival_  

so maybe next time.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 4, 2009)

What's wrong with beer festivals?  Although.....I don't drink the stuff.....



I'd prefer the Saturday to meet cos I don't have work next day and can have a proper good time.


----------



## berniedicters (Jul 4, 2009)

Maggot said:


> We need someone decisive to make a decision.   Friday, or Saturday is good for me. Beer festival-wise Friday is probably better as some of the beer might have run out by saturday.


Friday would suit me better. Getting there on Saturday would be much more at the mercy of other factors...


----------



## badlands (Jul 4, 2009)

Is there a Swansea?


----------



## berniedicters (Jul 4, 2009)

badlands said:


> Is there a Swansea?



Yes, it's just outside a tiny Welsh village called Abertawe.

Start asking around Bridgend, and they may admit to knowing where it is


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 4, 2009)

Well I'm already here as I mentioned and haven't got to travel so I can meet up any night, it's cool


----------



## badlands (Jul 4, 2009)

agnesdavies said:


> Yes, it's just outside a tiny Welsh village called Abertawe.
> 
> Start asking around Bridgend, and they may admit to knowing where it is



West Wales starts just beyond St Fagans.


----------



## Snorkelboy (Jul 10, 2009)

badlands said:


> Is there a Swansea?



Yes - it's like heaven, only smaller


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 10, 2009)

Snorkelboy said:


> Yes - it's like heaven, only smaller




What's all this shouting? We will have no trouble here!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 10, 2009)

Snorkelboy said:


> Yes - it's like heaven, only smaller


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 13, 2009)

Maggot said:


> We need someone decisive to make a decision.   Friday, or Saturday is good for me. *Beer festival-wise Friday is probably better as some of the beer might have run out by saturday*.



This is very good sense ... last year, although we had plenty left on Saturday too, we had even more choice Thursday and Friday.

Hope you can make it Maggot. Strumpet too, even if Friday is the decision date .... and clair and agnes and Snorkelbiy and all .....

Apologies for absence from this thread recently ... 

Myself I would advocate Friday, for moar beer choice  but as debbie and I will be there every day of the fest anyway, it's all up to group consensus really.

So get deciding people!

We'll have bands too. Will get proper details/links from debbie (the booker!!) later, but on Friday eve we have a blues band and on Saturday a very good young ska covers band, 2Rude from Newport.


----------



## berniedicters (Jul 13, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> This is very good sense ... last year, although we had plenty left on Saturday too, we had even more choice Thursday and Friday.
> 
> Hope you can make it Maggot. Strumpet too, even if Friday is the decision date .... and clair and agnes and Snorkelbiy and all .....
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but this all sounds too horrible for words. So I'll be there Friday!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 30, 2009)

Full updated information here, including links to bands' details


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2009)

WoW I twisted your arm into being co-ordinator. 

One of the perks of that is you get to pick the day as no one else will make their minds up. 

Just pick the day most conveint to you and the one with most of the people you'd like to hang out with lol. 

Unfortunately for you I can do both days so no picking the day I can't make it


----------



## Maggot (Jul 30, 2009)

Gromit said:


> WoW I twisted your arm into being co-ordinator.
> 
> One of the perks of that is you get to pick the day as no one else will make their minds up.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should send him a PM too, to make sure he knows he is the co-ordinator.


----------



## berniedicters (Jul 30, 2009)

Gromit said:


> WoW I twisted your arm into being co-ordinator.
> 
> One of the perks of that is you get to pick the day as no one else will make their minds up.
> 
> ...


Friday.

At least, that was my fond assumption. If it's not, I'm buggered.


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 4, 2009)

We've already chosen Friday (28th Aug) and I'm near certain we'll be sticking to that!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll ask a nice mod to change the title of the thread as I can't edit it any more.

Oh and there is a chance i may not make it now.

My mate is trying to convince me to do Creamfields. Its an expense I can't really afford right now but my resistance is slowly crumbling.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 4, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I'll ask a nice mod to change the title of the thread as I can't edit it any more.


Why don't you start a new thread?  Then you can have all the details in the OP.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 12, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Why don't you start a new thread?  Then you can have all the details in the OP.



Well if someone else wants to its not a bad idea.

I won't do it though as I'm stepping away from this meet and thread as I am indeed heading off to Creamfields and therefore can't make the 28th.

Its typical. I have large periods of having nothing on and then when there are things I want to do they all take place at the same time.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2009)

Too far west for me.


----------



## drachir (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh... I voted yes, but I'm actually in Creamfields that weekend sorry! x


----------



## berniedicters (Aug 12, 2009)

editor said:


> Too far west for me.



Here Bee Dragonnes!


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 15, 2009)

editor said:


> Too far west for me.



I can understand that, what with Brixton being so far East  but tis a shame you can't make it.

All who can make it remain very welcome to our lovely Beer Festival. 

We'll definitely be around on Friday 28th to welcome and chat with those who can get down .....  

We have nearly finalised our beer and cider list ..... hope to be able to post highlights from that soon .....


----------



## Maggot (Aug 17, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> I can understand that, what with Brixton being so far East  but tis a shame you can't make it.
> 
> All who can make it remain very welcome to our lovely Beer Festival.
> 
> ...


So the meet up is definitely on Friday 28th then?


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, that's it. Hope the Friday is OK for all ... 


Obviously Deb and I will be there Thursday and Saturday too. We'll also be pretty busy most of next week with set up and so on ....

I'm not sure I have access to an online copy of the beer list (will ask Deb again, but I think she just has a printed copy??  )

But rest assured there's a wide varety of excellent choices on the list ....

Scrumpy choices have also been settled. Mainly from Gwynt y Ddraig  (Pontypridd) and Gwatkins (Peterchuch, just on the Herefordshire side oif the border with Wales).
Several prime choices from each and plenty of it.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 20, 2009)

I can't get the time off work now.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2009)

How about my mate Seidr Dài? A 'real' cider and perry producer. 

He often sells at these things. Is he attending?


----------



## berniedicters (Aug 20, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> Scrumpy choices have also been settled. Mainly from Gwynt y Ddraig  (Pontypridd) and Gwatkins (Peterchuch, just on the Herefordshire side oif the border with Wales).
> Several prime choices from each and plenty of it.


It's possible that I may bring with me a bag containing a couple of bottles of "turbo scrumpy" from West Wales, but I obviously realise that it would be a solecism of the first water to dream of consuming or trading in it at a proper beer festival...perhaps I'll just make sure it comes in several smaller bottles for later consumption.

Friday still Looking Good, though.

Meanwhile, the Breton cider, brewed 15km down the road in Messac, is going down very nicely right now. As is the occasional homebrew eau-de-vie.


----------



## berniedicters (Aug 25, 2009)

*Time/Place/Meeting Instructions?*

OK, so it sounds like it's definitely on, and there'll be a few of us there.

What's the form? Whereabouts (presumably at the venue somewhere?) shall we meet, and at what time? And all that general pre-planning stuff.

I can get into Swansea at whatever time (though I'm coming in via Fforestfach, so probably best to avoid rush hours), and plan to abandon the car at the stepdaughter-in-waiting's place out Mayhill way, and (probably) walk down, unless it's pissing with rain, which seems not unlikely, possibly having had a cheeky toke somewhere along the way


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 26, 2009)

Apologies for absence from this thead of late, we've been horrendously busy this week setting up the Festival.

Over 100 barrels of beer all now tapped and ready for opening tomorrow (Thursday)  .... plenty of cider too, the last batch being delivered tomorrow morning.

On Friday, we will both be around in the Brangwyn all day. I expect to be serving beer in the afternoon (up to 5 pm? ... not sure yet) but not in the evening.

I suggest we meet up 6:30 pm or whenever after that people can make it.
The Friday evening band (Ted Crook's Blues Highway -- they're very good) due to start at 9 pm, there's also the option of sitting/chatting in the adjoining St Georges Hall (quieter)  .... this is a room right next door to the main beer area inside the Brangwyn.

Not sure what to suggest about recognition, but once off duty on Friday eve, I will be wearing an Urban75 t-shirt!  

We're expecting a *lot* of people in the evening, but I doubt anyone else will have that t-shirt so look out for me!


----------



## berniedicters (Aug 26, 2009)

I think I can dimly remember what you look like, William, so it's all good. You may even recall my appearance - just add another 5kg and a couple of years' crowsfeet and you'll be fine.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 7, 2009)

So how'd it go?!


----------



## berniedicters (Sep 7, 2009)

Gromit said:


> So how'd it go?!


The place was packed.

But not, as it happens, with Urbanites... 

I came, I drank, I hung out with an Urbanite and festival organiser, I walked home.

Looking forward to the next one. There might even be more people there, who knows?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, I couldn't come as my dad was down that weekend...but let me know if there is another


----------



## ddraig (Sep 8, 2009)

why'dya bump it! 

thought i got away with it 

right, really sorry for not coming, i did have every intention and felt bad

here's the but - i myself was working on an event and did over 12 hours proper labour!

sorry everyone


----------



## 1927 (Sep 8, 2009)

All these excuses, reminds me of...

Honest... I ran out of gas. I, I had a flat tire. I didn't have enough money for cab fare. My tux didn't come back from the cleaners. An old friend came in from out of town. Someone stole my car. There was an earthquake. A terrible flood. Locusts. IT WASN'T MY FAULT, I SWEAR TO GOD.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 8, 2009)

i'm not excusing myself, just apologising for not posting (or getting someone to post) about me working!
and tryign to get away with it 

so ner


----------



## berniedicters (Sep 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> All these excuses, reminds me of...
> 
> Honest... I ran out of gas. I, I had a flat tire. I didn't have enough money for cab fare. My tux didn't come back from the cleaners. An old friend came in from out of town. Someone stole my car. There was an earthquake. A terrible flood. Locusts. IT WASN'T MY FAULT, I SWEAR TO GOD.


Harsh.

So what was *your* excuse?


----------



## berniedicters (Sep 8, 2009)

Incidentally, I'd be up for another Swansea meet some time. A Friday or a Saturday night is always going to be better from my point of view, just because I'll probably end up staying over in Swansea, and that's tricky on a week night...


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 14, 2009)

PLANS for a new Swansea meet are afoot ... in my head 

I'm thinking early October, say Saturday 10th October??  in the afternoon.

This will require a new thread and I will start one next week .....


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 14, 2009)

I will be out on the 9th to celebrate my birthday.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 14, 2009)

In the meantime agnes don't forget the Carmarthen Beer Festival, 25 and 26th September. Ie a fortnight from now, Friday and Saturday.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 14, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> I will be out on the 9th to celebrate my birthday.



OK ... watch for the new thread later this week,  tweaks could be made maybe ...


----------



## berniedicters (Sep 21, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> In the meantime agnes don't forget the Carmarthen Beer Festival, 25 and 26th September. Ie a fortnight from now, Friday and Saturday.



Noted. A combination of skintness and busyness may prevent it happening, though. Tried the beer yet?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 21, 2009)

i'm in Jackland tomorrow funnily enough 

can i buy anyone a drink before i depart around 5ish? to make up for not turning up like
Strumps? WoW and Debs? anyone else?


----------



## berniedicters (Sep 21, 2009)

ddraig said:


> i'm in Jackland tomorrow funnily enough
> 
> can i buy anyone a drink before i depart around 5ish? to make up for not turning up like
> Strumps? WoW and Debs? anyone else?



I'm well west of there, so no chance of my being around, I'm afraid. But I'll raise a pint of RocketShip Porter at about the right time (well, OK, about 2 hours later), and be with you in spirit at least...


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2009)

ddraig said:


> i'm in Jackland tomorrow funnily enough
> 
> can i buy anyone a drink before i depart around 5ish? to make up for not turning up like
> Strumps? WoW and Debs? anyone else?



Tuesday 22nd? I can meet in the afternoon! Let me know ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2009)

*Carmarthen*



agnesdavies said:


> Noted. A combination of skintness and busyness may prevent it happening, though. Tried the beer yet?



We will be there Friday evening for sure, and probably Saturday afternoon too. Let us know if you can make it after all .....

Beer tasting is imminent, later this week I think, we were waiting for optimum readiness time ...


----------



## berniedicters (Sep 21, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> We will be there Friday evening for sure, and probably Saturday afternoon too. Let us know if you can make it after all .....
> 
> Beer tasting is imminent, later this week I think, we were waiting for optimum readiness time ...


I am impressed by your patience! Reports from elsewhere are promising - I think I've got a couple of commissions in the pipeline


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2009)

agnesdavies said:


> I am impressed by your patience! Reports from elsewhere are promising - I think I've got a couple of commissions in the pipeline



Looks like midweek will offer maximum temptation time ,... will repoort back, that beer looks well promising 

Meanwhile, I have started a New Swansea Urban meetup thread


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 22, 2009)

ddraig said:


> i'm in Jackland tomorrow funnily enough
> can i buy anyone a drink before i depart around 5ish? to make up for not turning up like
> Strumps? WoW and Debs? anyone else?


Oh bollox. Just saw this. I missed a free drink and a ddraig hug


----------



## Maggot (Sep 22, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Oh bollox. Just saw this. I missed a free drink and a ddraig hug


Thread tools> Subscribe to this thread.

Then you won't miss stuff.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Oh bollox. Just saw this. I missed a free drink and a ddraig hug



oh dear! me dear! i should've pm'd you as well as posting here  at self.

next time!


----------

